# coffee?



## thajeepster (Jul 27, 2004)

can too much coffee affect your metabolism and or make you gain weight? ive had quite a lot of coffee today and was just wondering, no cream or sugar though.  Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

I drink a couple cups a day.  As long as you are leaving out cream and sugar then a few cups a day is fine.  Most of us don't even cut it out of our competition diets until a fews weeks before the comp.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

I like coffee too.  one small cup a day or every other day for the funk.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> can too much coffee affect your metabolism and or make you gain weight? ive had quite a lot of coffee today and was just wondering, no cream or sugar though.  Thanks



I've not seen any evidence that coffee alone will make you gain weight.
Now of course if you add cream and sugar, it can most definately attribute to weight gain.

Here is a good coffee link that is very informative.

COFFEE


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I drink a couple cups a day. As long as you are leaving out cream and sugar then a few cups a day is fine. Most of us don't even cut it out of our competition diets until a fews weeks before the comp.


 
 Hey jodi,

 Why would you cut out the caffiene when it is a known key for effective fat burning? I am confused.


----------



## PwrJ (Jul 27, 2004)

There's been plenty of studies about the positive and negative effects of coffee, none of which listed side effects related to slowing down your metabolism,  and overall they have been inconclusive. So I think a cup or two a day won't hurt. Obviously if you don't add cream and sugar.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Hey jodi,
> 
> Why would you cut out the caffiene when it is a known key for effective fat burning? I am confused.


A week or 2 before competition you cut out EVERYTHING - even whey.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

Even whey?? Why the hell would you do that?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

It can make you retain water.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

maybe to some of the skinny bean poles ...water retention might be a good thing


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

whey? Really. I never knew that. 

 So, coffee as a duretic can do the same too? then how do you get rid of the water? I am weeks away from my first contest and want to know this.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

caffeine is a diuretic not necessary coffee.

Don't you have a coach?


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

do NOT attempt to take my coffee from me  tryed that once.. haha 

a couple cups a day is fine, as long as you dont add large amounts of cream and sugar.. sweetner, small amount of cream or milk would be fine. make sure your drinking enough water behind it


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> caffeine is a diuretic not necessary coffee.
> 
> Don't you have a coach?


 I do have a trainer, but since this is my first time, I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyway, I drink it black with a dash of Splenda


----------



## madden player (Jul 27, 2004)

I am sure I read in some health mag that coffee was full of antioxidents??...I know tea is full of antioxidents but I can remember something positive about coffee that made me feel not so bad about my raging caffeine addiction.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> raging caffeine addiction.


 hmmm...thought I was the only one like that. Dont even bother asking me questions before I get the first sip in. My wife just hands me the newspaper and my mug-doesnt say a word.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> I am sure I read in some health mag that coffee was full of antioxidents??...I know tea is full of antioxidents but I can remember something positive about coffee that made me feel not so bad about my raging caffeine addiction.




I give you guys a coffee link, and you don't read it ...
In the link it describes Antioxidents...  Here it is >


SUBJECT: COFFEE AND ANTI-OXIDANTS  

Q1: Does coffee contain any anti-oxidants? 


A: Scientific research has demonstrated that a serving of coffee contains up to four times as much anti-oxidant activity as a serving of green tea, and that each cup of coffee has a large amount of anti-oxidant "polyphenols" in its roasted form -- whose strength is not diminished by adding creamers or by decaffeination. (30). 

Through the protective effects of anti-oxidants, scientists believe it may be possible to prevent, postpone or limit a number of degenerative diseases, including cardiovascular disease, cancer, cataracts, and diseases of the nervous system. (31, 32). 

Indeed, epidemiological studies have already shown that intake of polyphenols in the diet reduces the risk of cardiovascular disease in an elderly population and in a cross-cultural population. (33). 

Chlorogenic acid is the most prominent polyphenol in coffee, though there are others. Robusta coffee can contain up to 7-10% chlorogenic acid, where the concentration in Arabica coffee is slightly less at 5-7%. (34). That means a cup of coffee can contain anywhere from 15 to 325 milligrams of chlorogenic acid, depending on the composition and method of preparation. 

Another polyphenol found in coffee (caffeic acid) has been found to effectively protect cells against oxidation (35) and also directly contributed to the anti-oxidant system in clinical tests on laboratory animals.(36)


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 27, 2004)

Whatevea ,,,, just dont try to use coffee to workout with its artificial energy and will not gave you the energy though out your workout, that well gave less intensity our will lower the weight used gaving an affect were it would have been better without coffee. So the natural and best energy is carbs and low-carb diets and working out is stupid cause once you burn that fat you'll burn away muscle fibers.. Which goes against working out in the first place...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> Whatevea ,,,, just dont try to use coffee to workout with its artificial energy and will not gave you the energy though out your workout, that well gave less intensity our will lower the weight used gaving an affect were it would have been better without coffee. So the natural and best energy is carbs and low-carb diets and working out is stupid cause once you burn that fat you'll burn away muscle fibers.. Which goes against working out in the first place...



Thanks Deadly... I didn't know that


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

>




will you scratch my head too?


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

I was going to ask Jodi to scratch something else, but better not  
<Just jokin>

I know....that was bad.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 27, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> My wife just hands me the newspaper and my mug-doesnt say a word.


 Life is good.


----------



## madden player (Jul 27, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> Whatevea ,,,, just dont try to use coffee to workout with its artificial energy and will not gave you the energy though out your workout, that well gave less intensity our will lower the weight used gaving an affect were it would have been better without coffee. So the natural and best energy is carbs and low-carb diets and working out is stupid cause once you burn that fat you'll burn away muscle fibers.. Which goes against working out in the first place...


???...It gets funnier everytime I read it...???


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 27, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> Whatevea ,,,, just dont try to use coffee to workout with its artificial energy and will not gave you the energy though out your workout, that well gave less intensity our will lower the weight used gaving an affect were it would have been better without coffee. So the natural and best energy is carbs and low-carb diets and working out is stupid cause once you burn that fat you'll burn away muscle fibers.. Which goes against working out in the first place...


I get it, pretty funny.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 27, 2004)

I think hes kinda got an idea in there... but the expression of several ideas combined, mixed with horrible writing skills makes for a humorous post.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 27, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> I think hes kinda got an idea in there... but the expression of several ideas combined, mixed with horrible writing skills makes for a humorous post.


LMAO.....


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> whey? Really. I never knew that.
> 
> So, coffee as a duretic can do the same too? then how do you get rid of the water? I am weeks away from my first contest and want to know this.




whey becasue it will make you hold water and because whole food is hard to digest.  make your body work and expend energy to breakdown that food.

Caffeine because you want to sleep the last week before the contest.lol.  Get a herbal diuretic without caffeine.  the estrogenic properties in coffee can make you hold water, blur lines etc..


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

teehee


----------



## billytk1 (Jul 28, 2004)

From what I have read about the studies on coffee is it does in fact increase fat metabolism and is a good diuretic due to the caffiene content and acid properties that make up the coffee,,,,,,,,,,  but on the downside is that the natural acids in coffee raises the bodies cortisol levels throughout the day which isnt good but working out also increases cortisol production so take your pick, lol...............   

**Green Tea is an excellent alternative to coffee and is abundant in anitoxidants....


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 29, 2004)

green tea works very well-but dont get the decaf


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

I used to drink a few cups in the morning.  I rarely drink coffee anymore.
I limit myself to a diet drink in the morning.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 29, 2004)

whats a diet drink-like a diet soda?


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2004)

Unless you have a problem with caffein....4-5 cups of coffee a day shouldn't hurt you at all     Me...I have to have at least that to get through the day. 

Now tea in general has always been know to be very healthy for ya.. and teas do have great antitoxin properties. But I have never heard any harmful affects from coffee either..


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

All teas are good for you?


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> All teas are good for you?



To the best of my knowledge, "Yes."
It's the sugars and additives people put in tea that are not good.
Some teas they say are better than others as well... Green tea seems to be one of the superior blends .


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

What about Black Tea??


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2004)

I read an article that claims all tea leaves are green when harvested. Some are processed green - others are allowed to  oxidize. Oxidation and firing turns the leaf black...  So this would leave me to believe that tea is tea...    I'm sure there are several different varieties of leaves that provide different flavors and strength.  I'm not a tea expert though... I'm sure you can find all kinds of detailed info on the web though.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 30, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> whats a diet drink-like a diet soda?




Yes, of course!  lol


----------



## jgirl (Jul 30, 2004)

coffe is GREAT!!!


----------



## m p o (Aug 2, 2004)

I remember reading that it can block the abrosbation of B Vitamins.... I can't remember where I read it though  I'll have to search..


----------



## trHawT (Aug 2, 2004)

MPO, please find it!


----------



## m p o (Aug 2, 2004)

I just did a google search and I can't find anything on it...  I wish I could remeber were the hell I got that from...  damn..


----------



## trHawT (Aug 2, 2004)

It's cool.


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2004)

Vitamin B-complex, vitamin B-1, vitamin B-2, vitamin C, Pantothenic acid, magnesium, potassium, linoleic acid, and sodium assist in the absorption of vitamin B-6. Absorption is decreased by tobacco, alcohol, coffee, oral contraceptive, and exposure to radiation; it is destroyed by cooking.

So as this article states...absorbtion of B vitamins are decreased with coffee.
Well in that case simply help the absorbtion by buying your vitamins in Gel or  capsule.  I believe they also have liquid form.   And not only that,  how much does coffee actually affect the absorbtion...   I don't have the figures, but I'm sure not much.  Would I stop drinking coffee as a result of this....hell no!


----------



## kvyd (Aug 2, 2004)

I drink two cups of coffee each morning.  Plus 5 diet cokes a day.


----------

